# Lost Blondie today



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of Blondie. She sounds like an extra special girl and you wrote a beautiful tribute to her. You loved her well and did the most loving thing of all by not letting her suffer. I wish you peace and hope memories of her will soon bring joy and not pain.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your sweet Blondie.. sounds like she had a wonderful life...you did her one last justice of not letting her suffer, for that she thanks you, I'm sure...loved hearing all about her adventures...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Blondie. She sounds like she was a very special and wonderful girl, I know she is missed. 

Take the time you need to grieve, take each day one at a time, it's a long journey to find peace and for your heart to heal-take care of yourself. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for giving Blondie that last river ride. Even in the sadness of loosing your Blondie, her story and how you cared for her at the end and preventing her from suffering any further is about as picture prefect as it could be considering all things. You were blessed to have Blondie for a long Golden life. I hope her fantastic journey with you will bring some sunshine when the time is right.

Godspeed to your Blondie.

dlm ny country


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Blondie sounds like she was a very special girl!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Blondie.


----------



## jenherrin (Apr 15, 2018)

So sorry to hear this about your sweet girl. Sounds like she had a great life with you, and it's nice that she was able to enjoy herself at the river before she had to go.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Blondie was a very lucky girl to have you and you to have her. So sorry for your loss. If you believe a I do, you'll see her again.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Blondie  . Sounds like you gave her a beautiful life. Thank you for your service and may Blondie Rest In Peace.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blondie*



David Pearson said:


> Blondie had Kidney failure. After the blood test, advise from the Vet and observing her, I decided it was time.
> 
> It is was very hard decision to make, but I saw another dog die from kidney failure where the owner waited way to long, the poor dog suffer. I decided Blondie was not going to experience that.
> 
> ...


David: Your story of your life with BLONDIE is so beautiful. Thank you for your service! You did the right thing to not let her suffer, we've made that decision many times in the past with our dogs. I hope someday you will share your love with another dog. I have added her to the Rainbow Bridge. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her!
https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet girl Blondie. They really weave their fur into our hearts forever. You had an amazing journey of love and a treasure trove of memories I hope those memories will bring you peace as the rawness of grief fades a little over time. I hope you will tell us many more stories of your loving adventures together.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Blondie. It sounds like you were a wonderful team. Thank you for your service and thank you for loving her so much that you wouldn't let her suffer. I've been exactly where you are and I know how hard it is. Sounds like the 3 of you had a wonderful last adventure together and that is something that you will treasure and help you through this difficult time. My thoughts are with you and your wife.


----------

